# trap-out question



## bubilas (Jan 13, 2016)

So I have been working on a trap out for some time now. The entrance is between a chimney and the house at the roof line in a not so easy space to seal up. Well, the little buggers had found a way back in but only a very few. I think I have it all sealed up now and as I watched late this afternoon, I didn't see any bees exiting the cone and only 2 trying to find a way back in. A few days ago, I had half a dozen trying to get in and a few still exiting the cone. So, I don't think many bees remain in the house and I've been working on this since early June. (First trap out and I don't think I've checked it often enough).

But my questions are: Can I remove the cone and let the boxed colony rob it out even if a few of the original hive bees are remaining? Will they abscond once they're cleaned out or try and rebuild? 

Luckily we don't have small hive beetles here but the temperatures are rising and I don't really want honey running. With so few resources returning to the original hive, and as long as this has been going on, I'm not sure much honey will be left to rob.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

You cannot do that until you are sure you have the queen or the queen has left the original colony. If the queen is still in the original they will all head back to it. since the bees were trying to return through a second entrance there may still be a queen. or a queen cell. I wait until no bees are coming out at all for at least a week. Then place a different colony nearby to rob it out, or leave it for wild bees to rob as long as it is not swarm season.


----------



## bubilas (Jan 13, 2016)

I suspect a queen still exists in the original colony. Most all bees are coming and going in the new colony with it's own laying queen, so I didn't know, since they are now not part of the original hive, if they'd just rob it out completely. If the original colony was completely robbed out if they few remaining bees and queen would leave or not. 

I'm just wanting to finish this as it's taking a bit longer than I was expecting. I definitely don't want to regress so I'll continue on the scheduled course until no bees exit for at least a couple of day or longer. 

Thanks, Tenbears for your response and knowledge.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

If the trap has been headed by it's own queen for at least 3 weeks then it is a separate colony now and may rob out the battle should not bee too bad if the parent colony is weak enough.


----------



## bubilas (Jan 13, 2016)

I know the parent colony is really weak and the trap colony is pushing being queen right for close to 3 weeks or more. I'll give it several more days just because I have other stuff that needs tending.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

That issue of time to regularly check trap outs has been my problem each time.

Good Luck


----------

